# Stain on Asphalt Shingle Roof



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Try some soap.


----------



## stevedunn (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks. Assuming the soap works to remove the stain, does anyone have an idea about how to prevent the stain from re-forming? I have been advised to try raising the flue pipe up about two additional feet to avoid what may be a downdraft laying down the (soot)? The heaviest stain does form on the down-side of the prevailing wind in our area. We are in northern New York as far as climate. We have no other stained areas on the roof.


----------

